# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Λέρου [Historic photo of Leros]

## καπετάν αντρέας

_Σε συνέχεια των πανέμορφων φώτο που δημοσίευσε ο Ηλίας στην τοποθεσία "εικόνες από τα λιμάνια μας" (λοιπά θέματα Ελ. ναυτιλίας), δημοσιεύω και εγώ κάποιες φωτο που δείχνουν πως ήταν κάποια από τα ίδια σημεία της Λέρου την δεκαετία του 1950. ¶φησα τις φωτο με το πλαίσιό τους, αφενός γιατί έτσι νομίζω ότι είναι πιο γραφικές, και αφετέρου προκειμένου έτσι να φαίνεται καθαρά ο δημιουργός των φωτο και κάτοχων των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων._
_Ηλία, όπως θα προσέξεις, στην Αγ. Μαρίνα δεν υπήρχε τότε ο μύλος στην άκρη του λιμανιού (όπου στεγάζεται τώρα τα καλοκαίρια το ομώνυμο εστιατόριο με τις πεντανόστιμες λιχουδιές)_ 
s.jpg

s_0001.jpg

s_0002.jpg

s_0003.jpg

s_0004.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Ωραίος ο καπετάν Ανδρέας!! Να σαι καλά φίλε! Το έχω το ημερολόγιο φυσικά αλλά και άλλα πολλά της Λέρου... πρώτα να τελειώσω αυτά που έχω στο νου μου και μετά τις ανεβάζω και τις ιστορικές!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Leros_ in an Italian postcard of the late 1920s

Leros.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Πο πο, σε ευχαριστούμε η φωτογραφία είναι όντως ιστορική και μοναδική! Μήπως θα μπορούσες μόνο να μας πεις την πηγή τους?? Δεν σε ρωτάω για λόγους υποχρέωσης, δεν είναι η δουλειά μου, μόνο από ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πο πο, σε ευχαριστούμε η φωτογραφία είναι όντως ιστορική και μοναδική! Μήπως θα μπορούσες μόνο να μας πεις την πηγή τους?? Δεν σε ρωτάω για λόγους υποχρέωσης, δεν είναι η δουλειά μου, μόνο από ενδιαφέρον


Scanned from my own personal collection or sometimes, as in this picture, from an electronic source. This one is from an obscure Italian site of pre-War pictures of Italian colonies

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, να πω την αλήθεια δεν ήξερα σε ποιά γλώσσα να σου απαντήσω, αλλά αφού κατάλαβες το πρώτο, πιστεύω να καταλάβεις και αυτό το μύνημα.

----------


## eliasaslan

Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις το Link της σελίδας?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις το Link της σελίδας?


Done about a year ago. I do not have it any more.

Here is another 50-year old picture of _Leros_ (in fact from 1960)

It is taken from the _Tourist Guide for Greece (Touristikos Odigos gia tin Ellada)_, Volume 2, published by the Organismos Touristikon Ekdoseon, Athens, Greece, 1962.  

This wonderful two-volume edition was the first true Tourist Guide in Greek. Before 1961, the only widely available Tourist Guides were the German _Baedeker_ and the French _Guide bleu_, both exceptional for foreign tourists who delved into the Greek history and archaeology but very poor in information about travel, hotels, restaurants, etc. G. Varelas, the publisher and editor of _this Greek Guide_, started publishing it in a unique (for that time and for Greece) method. Every week, one could go to the kiosks (_periptera_) and buy a 16-page section of the guide... After about a year of collecting, these were returned to the publisher at Kolokotroni 11 and a wonderful red volume was received... They were bound in hard form with a wonderful plastic cover and the distinct black and white doves designed by N. Vakirtzis. I recall our excitement as we were receiving the new additions every week...  The Guide had also something quite unique at that time. Very detailed maps of the islands or various hard-to-visit places (such as Eurytania, mountainous Naupaktia or mountainous Kastoria). Frankly, we learned more history and geography from this Guide than from the required Gymnasium and Lyceum books!  And one last unique characteristic of the Guide was that it was written by more than 300 contributors (including the present writer). It was a true work of love...

It is interesting to note the growth of Leros from 1920 through the Filakouris pictures of the 1950s to the 1960s...

Leros 1960.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Leros* in 1918; Italian postcard

Leros 1918.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Aghia Marina Lerou_ in 1991

Aghia Marina Leros,jpg.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το Λακκί της Λέρου. Καμμιά σχέση βέβαια με τις εικόνες που μας στέλνει ο eliasaslan:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46736

----------


## eliasaslan

Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στον κ. Gtogias για την πολύ σπανια και πολύ παλιά φωτογραφία του Λακκίου Λέρου που μοιράστηκε μαζί μας  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Λακκί της Λέρου. Καμμιά σχέση βέβαια με τις εικόνες που μας στέλνει ο eliasaslan:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46736


Η ιστορια του κεντρου του *Λακκιου Λερου* απο το ενθετο της _Καθημερινης_ της 30ης Νοεμβριου 1997. Αφιερωμενη στον φιλο _eliasasian_ που αγαπα την Λερο οσο λιγοι.

19971130.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η καταληψις της Λερου απο τους Γερμανους κατα την διαρκεια του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου  http://www.ina.fr/histoire-et-confli...emands.fr.html 

Βλεπουμε αρκετες σκηνες του νησιου οπως ηταν το 1943.  Το βιντεο ειναι απο την ταινιοθηκη της Γαλλικης ΙΝΑ αλλα ειναι φτιαγμενο απο την Γερμανοφιλη κυβερνηση του Βισυ.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο εικόνες από τη Λέρο του 1949. Βλέπουμε τρια ναρκαλιευτικά που προφανώς θα εργάζονταν στον καθαρισμό των ναρκοπεδίων της περιοχής. Πίσω τους είναι το μεγάλο ναυαγοσωστικό KINGARTH που χρησίμευσε στην ανέλκυση των πολλών ναυαγίων που είχαν προκύψει στον πόλεμο. Το κυλινδρικό "βαρέλι" πίσω από το ρυμουλκό ίσως να χρησίμευσε για την ανέλκυση αυτών των ναυαγίων. Το έδεναν στο σκαρί του ναυαγίου και γεμίζοντας το με πεπιεσμένο αέρα λειτουργούσε σαν μπαλόνι.

leros 1949.jpg LEROS7623719.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

¶κρως ενδιαφέρουσες φωτό από την πρόσφατα τότε απελευθερωθείσα Λέρο κ συγκεκριμένα από το Λακκί.
Εντύπωση κάνει το σκούρο γκρι χρώμα των βρετανικών αμερικανικής κατασκευής Ν/Α τύπου ΒΥΜS.Aπό αυτά το 2182 κ το 2252 αργότερα μεταβιβάστηκαν στο Ελληνικό ΒΝ κ μετονομάστηκαν αντίστοιχα σε ΛΑΜΠΑΔΙΑΣ κ ΘΑΛΕΙΑ.Μαζί με άλλα μετατράπηκαν σε περιπολικά γιά λογαριασμό της ΘΟΑ (Θαλάσσια Οικονομική Αστυνομία). Το Ρ/Κ με το χαρακτηριστικό καπέλο στο φουγάρο είναι αμερικανικής κατασκευής κ θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να ξέραμε ποιό είναι διότι πιθανό να κατέληξε σε ελληνικά χέρια επίσης.
Το ΛΑΜΠΑΔΙΑΣ ήταν γιά αρκετά χρόνια ημιβυθισμένο κοντά στην Ιχθυόσκαλα Κερατσινίου. Γνωστός μου που υπηρέτησε σε αυτό μεταξύ 1963-64, μου έλεγε ότι μιά άλλη αποστολή τους ήταν να συνοδεύουν τα εμπορικά πλοία του ανατολικού μπλοκ όταν περνούσαν τον Δίαυλο της Σαλαμίνας. Συνέβαιναν κ αυτά την εποχή του ψυχρού πολέμου...

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ΛΑΜΠΑΔΙΑΣ ήταν γιά αρκετά χρόνια ημιβυθισμένο κοντά στην Ιχθυόσκαλα Κερατσινίου.


Aυτό εννοείς φίλε; 
Πρέπει να έμεινε εκεί μέχρι που το "ισοπεδώσανε" όταν έκαναν τα έργα επέκτασης του μόλου.

keratsini wrecks2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Aυτό εννοείς φίλε; 
> Πρέπει να έμεινε εκεί μέχρι που το "ισοπεδώσανε" όταν έκαναν τα έργα επέκτασης του μόλου.
> 
> keratsini wrecks2.jpg


Nαι βέβαια! Κάπου εκεί ήταν η βάση της Δίωξης Λαθρεμπορίου.

----------

